# NAD - BluGuitar Amp1



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted about this in the effects section but thought I'd throw a demo in here, it is a 100 watt amp after all. Picked it up from @Loudlikelove a couple of weeks ago and the more I mess with it the more I like it. This is just a Strat into the board and Amp1, as you can see, and then out to a 1 x 12 cab. Really just wanted to show the versatility, and yes I'm the worst noodler in the history of guitar playing, fortunately i sound a bit better in the band. First half is just Amp1 and the second running some OD's into the clean channel. All of this was at very low volume, you can hear my pick on the strings and also hear me switching the Strat 5-way. I should also note that the gain level, which is common across all 3 OD channels, was only set on around 3, lots more gain available.

I still have to tweak volume levels on the 4 channels and wire up the board properly (make it tidy).

I've set it up so that the 3 switches on the Amp are assigned to each of the OD channels. The FS-6 then toggles boost on/off and also clean/OD.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

After practice last night I might be selling all my tube amps. Dial'd in this thing is killer.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I really like the idea of the BluGuitar products. I am the kind of guy who has sold off his whole tube amp collection in the past. I am much more hesitant about doing that kind of thing nowadays.

There seems to be no Canadian distribution, and only 3 sources from the USA. I am sure that would make things even more costly, unless you make your living with the gear.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> I really like the idea of the BluGuitar products. I am the kind of guy who has sold off his whole tube amp collection in the past. I am much more hesitant about doing that kind of thing nowadays.
> 
> There seems to be no Canadian distribution, and only 3 sources from the USA. I am sure that would make things even more costly, unless you make your living with the gear.


I have an Xvive Golden Brownie pedal that Blug was involved in, i love it and it was dirt cheap. It was the reason I was willing to give this a try and I'm really glad i did.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There is info worth looking into on The Gear Page. The Anderson’s YouTube with the inventor is quite informative. It will make you want to dive into what his company has to offer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave, I'm so happy for you! 
Specifically that you found "your" tone(s). 

Bonus that they (the tones) came in a portable and light weight version. Meaning....just in case you run into some stairs. You likely do fine on flat surfaces...for short(ish) distances. (j/k)

ENJOY!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My knees will thank me for years to come  I had a good OD pedal on the board last night "just in case" but never turned it on.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> There is info worth looking into on The Gear Page. The Anderson’s YouTube with the inventor is quite informative. It will make you want to dive into what his company has to offer.


He has a midi switch available for the Amp 1 but it's a bit pricey and I'm not convinced it would give me much more versatility than what I have right now. Looks very cool though.

BluGuitar - Home of the AMP1 100 Watt Guitar Amp


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you got almost 50 minutes, here is an Anderton's interview and demo with Blug...


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Glad you're digging it Dave. Like i messaged, I miss it! If you ever want to sell, PM me hahahah


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

BluGuitar products have made an agreement at the last NAMM, to start distribution sometime in the second half of this year. The have to undergo CSA certification and it will be the newer Mercury edition of the Amp 1. They did not tell me who will be distributing, just to be patient.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Got me to thinking about one of these , Anyone seen one used for sale .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Can you connect that straight to a pair of desktop monitors?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Can you connect that straight to a pair of desktop monitors?


I've never considered it but there's a "headphone/record out" jack so that would probably work.

_*Home & Recording*

At home, what you want is as vibrant and full a sound as possible at living room levels. With *AMP1*, a single 1x12 cab will do the job (the upcoming BluGuitar Nano CAB or FAT CAB, for example). If you just love the punch and overtones of a howling tube amp, you’ll need a PowerSoak to tame the volume levels. Using the REMOTE1 foot controller, you can operate *AMP1*’s integrated PowerSoak within the home from anywhere between 150 mW and 2 Watts. *If there’s no guitar speaker available, you can connect your headphones or home stereo to AMP1’s Recording Out port. Be careful with the volume levels, though!* The Recording Out simulates the sound of a guitar speaker with a very elaborate 7-stage analogue filter circuit. In contrast to digital solutions, the signal is never converted, and therefore has a super quick response, with no latency._


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like these are running $800US new.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If I was just starting out, I would go with something like this. 

But I don't see the point in replacing my current amps with it. Not at least until I can't lift any of my amps anymore. And I've already downsized once or twice because of weight. So it could happen. Replacement would be for convenience and not tone, I'm happy with the tones I'm currently getting. We are at a point where tone is pretty close to a draw. More a personal preference than anything, IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Heresy for a tube amp fundamentalist. Line 6 Helix HX --> BluGuitar Amp1


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Heresy for a tube amp fundamentalist. Line 6 Helix HX --> BluGuitar Amp1


--> IEM's and FOH. 

The antithesis of the pantleg-flapping roar of a full stack.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> --> IEM's and FOH. The antithesis of the pantleg-flapping roar of a full stack.


Honestly,... ???????


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

So how loud is it? I'm always suspicious of SS watts versus tube watts. I know it's totally the function of the cab, but if you plugged it into a 2x12" cab, are you really in Twin Reverb territory, in volume?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JazzyT said:


> So how loud is it? I'm always suspicious of SS watts versus tube watts. I know it's totally the function of the cab, but if you plugged it into a 2x12" cab, are you really in Twin Reverb territory, in volume?


I don't have a 2x12 anymore  At practice i had the clean volume on 5 and the master on 4 and it was plenty loud enough to get over the drummer. I'm running it into a 65 watt 12" speaker so Blug recommends keeping the master below 8. It's really loud up there, I'd get kicked out of practice pretty quickly. I don't worry about the 100 watt rating because I'll never need it


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I would expect this to be 'more than adequate'. Even 100 watts of peak power is a lot.

And in the SS world, you can never have too much power (not a mantra I parrot wrt to tube amps, BTW). 

With SS, you don't want to work the power section to it's limits. IME, you want to stay well away from those limits because they don't add to your sound. SS amps are relying on the preamp voicing for their tone and just amplifying that to be louder. They don't intend to get into power amp clipping as a part of their tone. That is why I don't really understand the 'power level' settings on some SS amps. More is betterer, in that regard.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Honestly,... ???????


If your pantlegs are flapping with IEM's, you have them much too loud. Or positioned incorrectly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> If your pantlegs are flapping with IEM's, you have them much too loud. Or positioned incorrectly.


Honestly, I had to google IEMs too. I just noodle.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Honestly, I had to google IEMs too. I just noodle.


I think of In-Ear-Monitors as a worship band thing. They are the guys with the most expensive gear.

Not that there is anything wrong with that -- they are using it to praise God.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> And in the SS world, you can never have too much power (not a mantra I parrot wrt to tube amps, BTW).


100% agreement. I was talking to a bassist and it's even truer for them -- they love high watt amps.


----------

